# Bailey Wood Report - APRIL 2017



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Did you go run this at 167, or was there some bonus water not on the gauge?


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

We ran it Sunday, April 23, at about 204 cfs. No streams contributed to the flow downstream of the gauge. A little early, but there was another party on the water that day.

It will take a chainsaw to tackle those trees.


----------



## nomadderwhat (Jul 6, 2015)

*wood removal*

I own a chainsaw and would like to help remove the tree. I know that this section definitely has some land owners adjacent to the river that might get peeved so if anyone could chime in on protocol for the approach do so now!
Hit me up 630-386-7947
James


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Ultra low beater flow. Apologize to your kayak.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

The log moved from Four Falls to above the notch. Just a heads up on the approach.


----------

